# Looking for 1/4" Square Bar in A36



## CalgaryPT (Sep 22, 2020)

It's getting tough to find 1/4" square bar in A36 anymore. MSM, Federal, Varsteel and Steel Inc. don't carry it. You can get 1018, but that won't work for my application. Also, 1018 is about 3X the cost at least. 

I'm sourcing it for a project coming up this winter and I need about 550 feet of it. But the MSM price for the 1018 is over $1000. I did a similar project maybe 15+ years ago and my notes reflect that I paid $200 from Calgary Metal (back when they sold new product). I did find a guy online that thought he had a bunch but it turned out to be 3/8" and he can't testify to the alloy.

Anyone know other places to try in Calgary?


----------



## Tom O (Sep 22, 2020)

Have you tried Steel Incorperated they could probably bring it in for you.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 22, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Have you tried Steel Incorperated they could probably bring it in for you.


Yes I tried them, they can't.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 22, 2020)

Would it be possible to maybe use round 1/4"?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 22, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> Would it be possible to maybe use round 1/4"?


Sadly no, otherwise you're right...that would solve the problem.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 22, 2020)

What are you making that you need 550 feet of it?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 22, 2020)

40+ garden fences. They have to match existing ones, which are square and a complicated design. Lots of tight bends which can be done on a hand bender if A36, but not 1018 as easily.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 22, 2020)

I haven't got a clue where to get it but I was intrigued by the alloy, never used it myself. OLM (USA) is 1.33/ft in small length but thats 3/8". They don't carry 1/4". Hmm.. tough one. I wonder what the economics of getting rectangular slabs like 1/4 x 6" & water/laser 20-odd per length?
https://www.onlinemetals.com/en/buy...el:Shape:Bar-Square:Alloy:A36:Height:0.375%22


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 22, 2020)

Yeah, starting to look like a no-go, at least in Calgary. You used to be able to find this stuff years ago, but haven't found a way to get it here economically from the USA. 

I'm thinking the best option maybe to convince the person I'm making them for to tweak the design such that they are _different_, but _complimentary_ to the existing fences. Then you could use round bar and make them shorter or taller than the originals. The homeowner could alternate the old square one ones with the new ones to get a different look. Then the pattern—rather than the fences—would all match throughout the yard.

Thanks guys.


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 22, 2020)

What about Ryerson? Russel Metals? Fastenal?

Ryerson does list A36 square bar - smallest size is 3/8” online. Maybe with 550 feet required, they can get it for you?


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 22, 2020)

On a completely different but related note, I love to see some of your work Pete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnielsen (Sep 23, 2020)

Thirty years ago I used to buy a product called nail rod from suppliers here in Calgary. They didn't list it in their products. It was cheaper than 1018 or A36 and was quite malleable. You could try asking your supplier about it.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 23, 2020)

johnnielsen said:


> Thirty years ago I used to buy a product called nail rod from suppliers here in Calgary. They didn't list it in their products. It was cheaper than 1018 or A36 and was quite malleable. You could try asking your supplier about it.


Will do, thanks John.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 23, 2020)

RobinHood said:


> What about Ryerson? Russel Metals? Fastenal?
> 
> Ryerson does list A36 square bar - smallest size is 3/8” online. Maybe with 550 feet required, they can get it for you?


Tried them all. If it weren't for the fact I have some left over from 15 years ago you'd think there was no such thing. I think it is one of those sizes they stopped making except in the biggest markets as there is so little demand. Same thing happened with an odd sized channel I used to buy long ago too.

Feelin' old......


----------



## Janger (Oct 5, 2020)

Fast Steel Vancouver?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 5, 2020)

Janger said:


> Fast Steel Vancouver?


I think a redesign is in order. Even w/o shipping it's over $1000


----------



## Janger (Oct 5, 2020)

A few years ago I wanted 1/4 square bar - I also couldn't find it anywhere - I didn't even care what grade it was. James at Steel Inc did find a lead but I would have to buy 2500 X 40' lengths.  ha ha 200 miles of it.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 5, 2020)

LOL. Great. I’ll take 500 feet of that 200 miles John. Assuming you have some left........


----------



## johnnielsen (Oct 6, 2020)

I mentioned your dilemma to Dabbler and he figured Encore Metals would be able to supply.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 9, 2020)

Chatham steel has A36 in 1/4 square bar, but you'd pay a king's ransom for shipping... their head office is in Georgia...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 9, 2020)

johnnielsen said:


> I mentioned your dilemma to Dabbler and he figured Encore Metals would be able to supply.


I tried them. Thanks John (and John).


----------



## Janger (Mar 6, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> I tried them. Thanks John (and John).


Ever sort this out Pete? @CalgaryPT


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 6, 2022)

Janger said:


> Ever sort this out Pete? @CalgaryPT


In a round-about way—the person I was making them for went a different direction with the project, so I ended up using another type of stock. It turned out great in the end and, in the words of Monty Python, "there was much rejoicing."

Thanks.


----------

